# How to remove bobbles from woollen clothes?



## cara mc k (23 Oct 2006)

Does anyone have ideas how to remove bobbles that build up on jumpers, cardigans etc. Is there any device you can buy and if so whereabouts.

Many thanks
Cara Mc K


----------



## Sarsie (23 Oct 2006)

Hi There. I remember having a device before that did the trick. It was almost like a shaver, with round holes that would suck up and cut off the bobbles. It was actually quite effective. I'm not sure where you'll buy one now, but it'd be worth looking in Hickey's, drapery stores or maybe even Argos? Another trick that sometimes works is laying down masking tape and ripping it up, bobbles and all.


----------



## fobs (23 Oct 2006)

Got those very disc things fron the Kleeneze catalogue and whey do work when I think of using them. Quite cheap and sure they can be found in any drapers.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

Sarsie said:


> Hi There. I remember having a device before that did the trick. It was almost like a shaver, with round holes that would suck up and cut off the bobbles. It was actually quite effective. I'm not sure where you'll buy one now, but it'd be worth looking in Hickey's, drapery stores or maybe even Argos? Another trick that sometimes works is laying down masking tape and ripping it up, bobbles and all.


! Good old !


----------



## ulcercentral (23 Oct 2006)

They have these shaver things in Debenhams in Jervis. On the same level as the cosmetics, beyond the escalators.


----------



## cara mc k (27 Oct 2006)

Thanks a million for all your help, bought bobble remover in Debenhams €8.00, so hopefully I will have a bobble free winter!

Many thanks
Cara Mc K


----------



## MsGinger (30 Oct 2006)

Apparently a good old fashioned razor blade is the biz for removing these bobbles!


----------

